# New MySQL Poll



## Lazlow (Aug 10, 2007)

It's running beautifully for me.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

It's superb.


----------



## Jaejoong (Aug 10, 2007)

Poll said:
			
		

> My 99th try to reach this poll


Hahah, that would've been true if nothing was done up until now. ;D


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

fantastafuckingarficawesomepajamas.


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

Much better than before; I haven't gotten a single error yet :amazed


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

Excellent speed now.


----------



## narutogirl09071995 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Umm...*

umm... well, it hasn't changed a lot 
sometimes i just cannot view a forum!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 12, 2007)

Fast but not lightning.


----------



## Cair (Aug 12, 2007)

Lightning...almost. 

Let's hope it stays this way.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 12, 2007)

Excelent.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Same as always, could be faster


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)

It's pretty good. No errors, at least.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 14, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
PradaBrada*, *Mbxx*

y halo thar


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

hellow mbxx


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Beluga (Aug 16, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Denizen (Aug 16, 2007)

Lack of Internal Server Timewarps is OK WITH ME.

Compared to before, yeah, it's lightspeed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2007)

This MySQL could be SYSTEMATIC,

HYDROMATIC,

ULTRAMATIC-

HELL, IT COULD BE GREASED LIGHTNIN'!


----------



## 419 (Aug 16, 2007)

it okay i guess


----------



## myle (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks fine. Like the old good days...


----------



## Elle (Aug 16, 2007)

Compared to before - it's like lightening   It makes visiting here and posting much more enjoyable - Thanks so much!


----------



## Fai (Aug 17, 2007)

Positively awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2007)

lightning though takes a couple of seconds to load pages because of my connection


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 17, 2007)

1) Migrate to PgSQL
2) ???
3) Profit!


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 17, 2007)

It's orgasmic!


----------



## Metric (Aug 17, 2007)

So arousing.


----------



## Gene (Aug 17, 2007)

Excellent speed. No complaints.


----------



## dragon695 (Aug 17, 2007)

MySQL is fine, however the board's javascript code needs work. There are some nasty memory leaks.


----------



## Saosin (Aug 17, 2007)

Better than before.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd tap it.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 18, 2007)

Better then before


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2007)

Much, much, much better =]


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 18, 2007)

Better than before.


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but it's so slow I can't even type normally.


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Aug 19, 2007)

Lightning fast before i had to try more then 100 times just to post edit was out of the question


----------



## NaruTayu forever (Aug 19, 2007)

this is much better it could be faster but im not complaining


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Aug 21, 2007)

Its running a lot faster


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 21, 2007)

better than before... but still lacks hatred...


----------



## Jaga (Aug 21, 2007)

much much better than before. i'm happy.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 21, 2007)

Nothing short of lightning.


----------



## black naruto (Aug 27, 2007)

It running Excellent for me


----------



## variousart (Aug 27, 2007)

Better than before, but sometimes it still gives me white blank page and I must refresh page...


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 27, 2007)

Better than before.

Better than before it started to give you errors left and right. Its at what I'd like to call "Normal Speed" right now.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

better than before...firefox also helps a little....


----------



## Firestorm (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea it goes pretty fast for me too.


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 16, 2007)

Its much faster, I used to have problems with my computer just giving up, I couldnt post somethimes, and it just sucked overall.  Now its....well lets just say that now I know that you arent allowed to post more than once in a 30 second period....


----------



## Shinji_Eks (Sep 21, 2007)

naruto-x demon said:


> better than before...firefox also helps a little....



Yeah, I'm with FireFox and it helps a little.


----------



## myle (Sep 22, 2007)

I assume that you mean post. Go edit your post and then choose Delete.


----------



## Shinji_Eks (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah I gess so, you are right. I made a mistake. Hum, well I gess my English in not good but I'm trying to perform my English.


----------



## sasuke4life2008 (Oct 12, 2007)

haha sasuke and neji lovers


----------



## TekJounin (Oct 13, 2007)

Much, much better.  I replaced my laptop because it would lock up trying to load pages.  And the absence of error pages eliminated that frustration, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

*The speed is perfect!*

the speed is super fast for me and if it was slow for some ppl it's cuz of the internet connection not the forum


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2007)

The whole forum has _improved drastically_ for me since August time and before, cuz I had to refresh each individual page to see any new posts previously. Good job.


----------



## Cytrin (Dec 5, 2007)

for me it is perfectly fine
it was horrible last I was here which is why i stopped abusing this forum


----------



## saninlevelalaoui (Dec 8, 2007)

it runns good ecept for the ad on the top


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2007)

It's running great for me.


----------



## uchihafreak (Dec 11, 2007)

It's between lightspeed and better. But I put lightspeed for the benefit.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 11, 2007)

Seems normal to me


----------



## narutofanisaripoff (Dec 13, 2007)

*check it out anyways..i hate ripoffs so i took the trouble to do this*

Link removed

enjoy paying this rip off


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't see much difference maybe it has gone a bit faster


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 13, 2007)

really fast


----------



## Namicho (Dec 13, 2007)

It's much better than before.


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Dec 13, 2007)

its the same as allways


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 17, 2007)

works good for me


----------



## 3sights (Dec 17, 2007)

Just as always. Really loving it!!


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 19, 2008)

better than the other speeds i used to get very solid now


----------



## sasuke itachi killer (Jun 25, 2008)

its fine....


----------



## bumblemark (Aug 11, 2008)

i only had a problem once and that was before... but im fairly new (as in just joined within the last seven days )
well i don't think its slow at all


----------



## joolea (Aug 20, 2008)

yes Mbxx  am with  you >>


----------



## saki kage (Aug 20, 2008)

It's pretty fast for me.


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 21, 2008)

Much better than before :]

Works fantastic even if I'm DL something at the time~~


----------



## RisingVengeance (Aug 21, 2008)

It's a bit better than before.


----------



## Sharada (Aug 22, 2008)

It is somewhat faster but it's not like me to notice.


----------



## AmbuBlackoutforlifeXx (Sep 17, 2008)

tough hmm i dont know


----------



## CrimsonGaaraChan (Sep 17, 2008)

I've recently joined the forum, and I've found that the speed of the forum is perfectly fine.


----------



## Gainryu (Apr 13, 2009)

its quite speedy


----------



## Peter (Apr 14, 2009)

Really fast. Love it.


----------



## master bruce (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm doing html(with css) alot now.

is *sql* really that much better?


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2009)

its getting slower each day... maybe it's just the amount of people online but its rather laggy at times...


----------



## Ral (Apr 14, 2009)

*On some occasions its slow but on days that I feel like posting tl;dr is fast as lighting. *


----------



## lostsannin (Dec 8, 2010)

verry fast for me


----------

